# Just bought a 1991 Nissan Maxima



## Maxi_Pad (Oct 1, 2007)

for an incredible deal of $350 and have a few questions...

What would cause the rear windows to be inoperable? My friend says the motors worked for about 2 seconds, then stopped. Now they don't make any noise, and won't go up or down. Thankfully they're only cracked fraction of an inch Could it be a blown fuse?

Second, the sunroof will not open, but It will tilt. I think something is blocking it, but I have no idea what to look for. Also, I found the sunshade in the truck and have no idea how to put it back in. There are little metal clips sticking off the sides, but I don't know what they go on...

How can I tell if the speakers are blown? I realize in a car this old, I'm not getting premium sound quality, but the speakers have very little bass to them, and it's at maximum. Also, every time I turn on the radio, the passenger side door speaker pops loudly- possible indication of it being blown??

The steering is really loose. I was told that it needed a new CV joint. Where is the best place to find a new one? 

The car shakes/"hops" at any and all speeds, but just barely noticeable. What could be causing this?

How can I differentiate between a GXE and an SE model? The only thing I've been able to find is the sunroof was standard on the SE and optional on the GXE, but that doesn't really help since I have a sunroof, lol  Also, it has a white face cluster (characteristic of the SE) but was told this could be a simple swap.

There is a Power/Comfort button on the center console. Does this change suspension settings, or perhaps how the transmission shifts?


Ok, now that I've typed an entire chapter I'm done  Thanks for all your help in advance 

Maxi_Pad


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Maxi_Pad said:


> for an incredible deal of $350 and have a few questions...
> 
> What would cause the rear windows to be inoperable? My friend says the motors worked for about 2 seconds, then stopped. Now they don't make any noise, and won't go up or down. Thankfully they're only cracked fraction of an inch Could it be a blown fuse?


Could be, it could also be a bad switch as well


> Second, the sunroof will not open, but It will tilt. I think something is blocking it, but I have no idea what to look for. Also, I found the sunshade in the truck and have no idea how to put it back in. There are little metal clips sticking off the sides, but I don't know what they go on...


 good luck ever getting that shade back in. no clue on the tilt issue.


> How can I tell if the speakers are blown? I realize in a car this old, I'm not getting premium sound quality, but the speakers have very little bass to them, and it's at maximum. Also, every time I turn on the radio, the passenger side door speaker pops loudly- possible indication of it being blown??


 it's blown you've got bose probably so that's no surprise. Just replace the HU and speakers and you'll be good to go


> The steering is really loose. I was told that it needed a new CV joint. Where is the best place to find a new one?


loose steering is more typical of a bad tie rod than a bad CV joint. A bad joint normally clicks


> The car shakes/"hops" at any and all speeds, but just barely noticeable. What could be causing this?


misfire, in need of a tune up 


> How can I differentiate between a GXE and an SE model? The only thing I've been able to find is the sunroof was standard on the SE and optional on the GXE, but that doesn't really help since I have a sunroof, lol  Also, it has a white face cluster (characteristic of the SE) but was told this could be a simple swap.


do you have a brake light in the rear window? or numeric keypads on the door?
Both are indicators of a GXE and rarely get changed out


> There is a Power/Comfort button on the center console. Does this change suspension settings, or perhaps how the transmission shifts?


just when the trans shifts


> Ok, now that I've typed an entire chapter I'm done  Thanks for all your help in advance
> 
> Maxi_Pad


:newbie:


----------



## Maxi_Pad (Oct 1, 2007)

internetautomart said:


> loose steering is more typical of a bad tie rod than a bad CV joint. A bad joint normally clicks


It does click when I turn the wheel too far, so probably a bad CV joint, right?



internetautomart said:


> do you have a brake light in the rear window? or numeric keypads on the door?
> Both are indicators of a GXE and rarely get changed out


No on both of those. The brake light is on a spoiler. Guess that means I have a SE. Thanks for your help


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

For the moon(glass) roof, close it, slide shade back to reveal plastic covers on bottom of the moon roof to either side. The remove the screw holding each one in place to revel a total or eight 10mm bolts holding the moon roof in place. Take moon roof out from the TOP, after that you can get a good look at the shade. Your shade has probably come of track. Use a flat head screw driver to move the guides in place. If they are bent, open the moon roof mechanism all the way(you might have to move shade to lowest track position to be able to move the moon roof track, sometimes the bent guides get in the way). Now the shade should come out of the TOP fairly easily. I just want to the junk yard and found a shade with straight guides to replace to old one. Lesson learned, never let any shop work on you car.


----------

